
Aligning Audio Recordings with Julia - recd
https://rodrigo.red/blog/aligning-video-recordings-with-julia/
======
ipunchghosts
I wish there was a Julia IDE like wing for Python.

------
newen
Impossible to follow since the article doesn't tell you what libraries to
load.

~~~
recd
Thanks for the feedback. I have updated the article with a link to the Github
repository which lists the libraries I have used.

